# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Питание во время беременности

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, как вы питались во время беременности. А также что считаете целесообразным из ограничений? Сейчас в консультациях особо трясут за набор так называемого лишнего веса, якобы он патологически скажется на малыше. 
Мне интересно, что вы считаете нужным? Исключение соли, фрукты-овощи, не кушать после 6ти?

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Я исключила только алкоголь. А так ни в чем себе не отказывала, что хотела, то и ела.

----------


## Jazz

А я даже алкоголь не исключила полностью, каюсь. Пара глотков мартини (но не больше, чес-чесно!) отметились в череде новогодних вечеринок, которые пришлись на самое начало беременности, и примерно столько же домашнего маминого вина из смородины в течение остальных 9 месяцев.
А ограничения я для себя тогда определила такие: 1) думать о том, что вообще я ем и по возможности выбирать более полезную еду, 2) не обжираться до "выкатывания из-за стола", 3) если очень хочется чего-то, чего "нельзя" (чипсы, газировку etc.), то можно, но совсем чуть-чуть, чтобы унять "хотелку".
Ела и шоколад, и мед, и цитрусовые, и ягоды всякие. Пила много очень. Режим питания был, к сожалению, беспорядочный. Единственное, что, как сейчас мне кажется, было зря - это молочная манная каша на завтрак в последние недели беременности (вот проперло меня тогда, сроду я этого не ела)))).

----------


## Домик в деревне

Я сейчас пришла к выводу, что любой здоровый тип питания подходит как для небеременной, так и для беременной жизни. Т.е. максимум фруктов-овощей-зелени, никакой откровенной химии и полуфабрикатов, также не есть за троих, четверых и даже двоих, просто питаться по голоду. Никаких резких смен рациона, из серии раньше ел мясо, но в беременность надо срочно стать сыроедом. Просто следить за тем, что ты ешь, как ты ешь и когда ты ешь.
А также отслеживать свои пищевые предпочтения, чтобы понимать, чего не хватает в организме, прислушиваться к сигналам, в разумных пределах, конечно. Т.к. сильно зашлакованный организм может и на кока-колу потянуть, к такому, конечно, не стоит прислушиваться, а вот если тянет на инжир, зелень или арбузы, то это всегда пожалуйста.
Ну и я считаю, что если при здоровом питании набирается вес выше норм в жк, то это фигня. Но если вес на нездоровом питании, то, возможно, всякие разгрузочные кефирные дни будут только в помощь организму.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Т.к. этот вопрос меня продолжает интересовать, то делюсь, на свой взгляд, полезной и совпадающей с моей точкой зрения на питание во время беременности (да и вообще так питаться хорошо бы):

взято у mamamargoshi.livejournal.com

*Основные принципы здорового питания во время беременности*
1 Употребление в пищу большого количества необработанных продуктов (сырых фруктов и овощей) – до 2/3 всего объема потребляемой пищи.
2 Раздельное питание: употребление животных белков и углеводов не в одну трапезу, а в отдельные. Животные белки: мясо, рыба, яйца, сыр, творог, молочные продукты. Углеводы: все крупы, мучные изделия, картофель.
3 Достаточное потребление жидкости – до 2 литров чистой воды в день. Пить воду следует до еды – за 15-20 минут или через 2 часа после приема пищи.
4 Щадящая обработка продуктов: отваривание на воде или пару, недоваривание до конца (еда с хрустинкой), тушение и запекание с небольшим количеством воды и масла. Использование микроволновой печи недопустимо.
5 Придерживаться ритма питания: первая еда не раньше 11 часов (более ранний завтрак: чай с медом, сок), перерывы между едой 3-4 часа, если еда была углеводная, и удвоить время перерыва, если еда белковая.
6 Разнообразный стол: как можно больше разных фруктов и овощей, зелени, орехов и семечек, сухофруктов, свежих или замороженных ягод, качественные кисломолочные продукты, творог и сыр, умеренно рыбы и морепродуктов и яиц, немного качественного мяса.
7 Каждый прием приготовленной пищи предварять салатом из сырых овощей/ свежим фруктом/стаканом свежевыжатого сока. Лучше такие блюда есть немного заранее – за 15-20 минут до еды. Поскольку фрукты и соки быстро перевариваются, их не следует есть после основного приема пищи во избежание брожения.
8 Продукты, помогающие восполнить дефицит витаминов, микро- и макроэлементов, - кладовые солнца: проросшая пшеница, капуста всех видов, морковь, самая разнообразная зелень (укроп, петрушка, кинза, сельдерей, зеленый лук и т.д.), картофель с кожурой, яблоко и его семечки, отруби, орехи, тыквенные и подсолнечные семечки, сухофрукты, морская капуста, зеленый горошек, фасоль и чечевица. А также творог, яйцо (желток), рыба.

P.S.Пример *ВРЕДНЫХ ПРОДУКТОВ, КОТОРЫЕ СТОИТ ИСКЛЮЧИТЬ ИЛИ СОКРАТИТЬ ВО ВРЕМЯ БЕРЕМЕННОСТИ и ПОЛЕЗНЫЕ ПРОДУКТЫ ПИТАНИЯ*:
Не желательно Генетически модифицированные продукты, модифицированные крахмалы, синтетические добавки, консерванты, красители, входящие в состав многих продуктов питания.
Добавить в рацион натуральные продукты: свежие соки, фрукты, овощи, каши из цельных круп, мед, орехи, сухофрукты, качественные виды мяса (кролик, индейка, дичь) и рыбы (морская), яйца, бобовые.
Не желательно употреблять рафинированные продукты: изделия из белой муки и сахара (конфеты, кондитерские изделия, булки, белый хлеб). Добавить в рацион: цельные крупы, злаки (пророщенная пшеница..), макароны из цельных зерен, мед, сухофрукты, фруктоза и коричневый сахар..
Не желательно -консервированные продукты. Можно: свежие или замороженные овощи и блюда из них, свежие фрукты...
Не желательно: колбасы, сосиски, излишне соленые продукты питания (соленые и копченые виды рыбы и мяса).
Не нужно: сырые виды мяса и рыбы. Заменить на домашнего приготовления запеченные или отварные рыба и мясо.
Субпродукты (печень и т.п.) и курицу(не известно чем её кормили до смерти)лучше заменить (если хочется мяса)на качественные виды мяса и птицы (кролик, индейка, дичь)...
Не нужно: Кетчуп, майонез, чипсы, пакетированные соки, газированные напитки. Заменить на натуральные соусы: соевый, ткемали, натуральная томатная паста и т.п.Добавить в рацион натуральные продукты: свежевыжатые соки, морсы, компоты из сухофруктов..
Нежелательно мясные бульоны. Лучше: Вегетарианские супы.
Нежелательно (особенно магазинское)Молоко. Заменить на кисломолочные продукты, сливки для улучшения вкуса напитков и блюд. Или обзавестись йогуртницей или кефирным домашним грибком :Smile: 
Нельзя продукты, содержащие уксус: маринованные продуты, соусы с уксусом..
Нежелательно дрожжевые продукты: хлеб, булочки, пирожки. Заменить на Бездрожжевые сорта хлеба, бездрожжевые лепешки, цельные злаки, хлебцы..
Нежелательно кофеиносодержащие напитки: кофе, черный чай. Заменить по вкусу на зеленый чай, напиток из цикория, имбирный напиток, травяные чаи..
Нежелательно рафинированные масла, маргарин..Заменить на нерафинированные масла: оливковое, подсолнечное, кукурузное, льняное, кунжутное. Сливочное масло хорошо добавлять в каши...
И т.д. в том же духе :Smile:

----------


## lastochka

ну и список...даже читать не стала, бросила на полпути...вообще-то спорный список, думается мне. Многие евреи, например, в силу религиозных убеждений, не смогут есть кролика, исключить вино и прочее. Бесспорно то, что надо стремиться к чему-то подобному, но вот строго следовать - не знаю...я пас, короче. Во время последней беременности ела каждый день редиску и рукколу. и мне больше ничего не нужно было. Мясо исключилось само собой, не хотелось. из молочки только сметана радовала.А вообще я не заморачивалась. и 2 раза за всю берем-ть сходила в макдак!!!!! можете кидаться в меня помидорами)))))))))

----------


## kazangi

"первая еда не раньше 11 часов (более ранний завтрак: чай с медом, сок)" - я б тогда с унитазом постоянно обнималась, токсикоз на голодный желудок сильнее ведь, и чаем его особо не перебьешь. Согласна с Леной, оооочень спорный список и тож его бросила не дочитав.

----------


## Panda

))) я питалась также, как и до беременности. газировку, чипсы и т.д. уже давно не употребляю, видимо, наелась этим в свое время. из алкоголя - несколько раз за беременность пила вино красное полусухое (пол стаканчика), разведенное водой (говорят, это даже полезно в количестве 100-150 грамм). один "грешный" случай был, когда оооочень-ооооооочень захотелось ролтона (ностальгия по учебе в институте))). я пару дней вынашивала это желание, а потом решила, что беременным если нельзя, но очень хочется, то можно. и купила... и не доела... видимо, организм мой отвык от этой бяки к тому времени, и устойчивый несъедобный запах то ли пластмассы, то ли масла нерастительного сбил весь аппетит )))))))))))

----------


## Домик в деревне

lastochka, kazangi, шож вы так категоричны. напишите, как сами считаете нужно питаться вообще и во время беременности в частности.
я привела этот список потому, что мне он полностью подходит по моему ощущению меня и моего организма. возможно, кому-то еще подойдет. если, конечно, кто-то до конца дочитает.

был у меня такой опыт в крыму, можно сказать чистка организма, когда ела очень мало, много пила простой воды, практически каши на воде, фрукты и овощи, орехи. считаю, что на тот момент организм хорошо почистился. а с чисткой пришли правильные требования организма в питании. утром, когда организм еще не проснулся, а только разгоняется, есть не хочется, аппетит просыпался как раз часам к 12ти, а после 18ти уже есть не хотелось. плюс полностью тогда пропала охотка на разные шоколадки и бяку, на которую подсажен организм сейчас. 
т.е. вот я думаю, что если почиститься на хорошем питании, то острого желания пойти в макдак, натрескаться альпенгольда и консервированных огурцов может не возникать, т.к. тело будет не зашлаковано и ему будет всего хватать без бяк.

----------


## kazangi

ну я в принципе вредностей мало употребляю с некоторых пор, не ем сливочное масло, практически ничего жареного, только тушеное/печеное/вареное, поэтому если мне чего-то очень хочется вредного, то позволяю себе. Мяса мне сначала не хотелось, так я его почти и не ела, зато сейчас хочется - и я ем. Если организм требует - знач надо. А на макдак у меня токсикоз)))) даже на всю их рекламу. И шоколад я люблю, с орехами обязательно, молочный, у меня от него настроение хорошее. Соки не могу пить и фрукты некоторые есть, кислыми кажутся, наверное кислотность повысилась. Хотя они и полезными считаются. молоко не пью с детства и мед не ем. Соленое я не люблю и так.
а еще на днях вычитала, что беременным нельзя чеснок - якобы абортивное средство.

----------


## Натали

А я очень молоко люблю и именно магазинное, да и мед люблю, почему-то не думала что это вредно...

----------


## kiara

А я вообще молоко пила как основное блюдо)))) со свежим черным хлебом (мультизлаковым с зернышками), обычно в районе 18 часов - типа легкий ужин)
И кушала тогда, когда испытывала голод, если 10 раз в день - значит 10, если три -значит три. 
Так как в принципе придерживаемся концепции здорового питния уже двно, то поменяла я свой рацион разве что в методе обработки пищи. Ела почти все на пару, или на углях, находила это очень вкусным) иногда запекала что-то в рукаве. Вот что почти не ела - так это картофель и мясо в последний триместр, не хотела и даже подумть об этом не могла) Было лето, жара - питалась одними арбузами, мысль о том, что очередной сейчас кончится, приводила меня в напику-я звонила мужу и он посылал своего водителя за арбузами! Где он брал такие необыкновенно вкусные - не знаю)))))
Пила столько, сколько хотела, пила соки-готовые и домашние, очень много морсов, компотов-5-минуток, домашний лимонад ( сок лимонов+листики свежей мяты+чуть сахара+вода), про чеснок, кстати слышала, но кушала его в первый триместр - натирала им гренки со шпротами, умирала как хотело именно это на завтрак)))) Все ок, думаю, тут вопрос меры.
Газировки мы в принципе не пьем, фаст-фуд не едим, кофе пила - где-то чашечка в месяц) для удовольствия.
Еще кушала очень много персиков - хотела до трясучки и таже история с клубникой, ела её с февраля и до родов))) 
Алкоголь не пила, в принципе не пью.
На сладкое не тянуло, на соленое тоже.
Вообщем - был нормальный режим питания, обычный для нашей семьи, ну разве что клубника, арбузы и персики я не ела никогда в таком кол-ве)
Вопрос о "вредности" чего-то в беременность для себя считаю немного раздутым официальной медициной...Вот сколько грамм чеснока (то есть какое кол-во витамина С) должно попасть в организм,  главное быть им все усвоено, чтобы это привело здоровую беременность к самопроизвольному аборту?! Мне кажется, столько чеснока не под силу умять))))

----------


## kazangi

а чеснок - это витамин С? и поэтому на аскорбинке с глюкозой написано, что противопоказано беременным?

----------


## Noireverte

Натали, kiara, добро пожаловать в группу Любителей выпить молока

----------


## kiara

Ну абортивным считется воздействие именно избытка вит С, в чесноке его достаточно много. Витамин С является тоником, по медицинской логике приводит в том числе к появлению нездорового тонуса матки. Хотя, я все это считаю надуманным...сам по себе чеснок четко вреден лишь тем, у кого серьезные проблемы с ЖКТ-язвы, панкреатиты, при гипертонии тоже нельзя.
И аскорбинка "вредна" по тем же причинам - как вызывающая излишний тонус в организме...
Хотя, вот шиповник чемпион по витамину С - однако, его никто не вносит в черный список...  вот цитрусовые, где витамина С меньше - вносят, ибо это официальный аллерген)))) Эх, наша медицина страння на всю голову) Поэтому я её очень "нежно" люблю...посылать в лес))))))))))) хотя старательно изучала 4 года, может поэтому и посылаю?))))

----------


## kazangi

странно, да... я в прошлую беременность мандарины по 3 кг в день ела, мне только говорили, что "ребеночек родится со склонностью к диатезу" - бред полнейший, имхо. А сейчас я поглощаю этот витамин С в черной смородине (замороженные ягоды, варенье), цитрусовые, аскорбинку вот люблю, дочке покупаю и сама не откажусь. Тонуса как-то не замечаю повышенного...

----------


## Домик в деревне

Про молоко. 
Однозначно, что молоко это тяжелее для пищеварения, чем кефир. Поэтому в разных "пищевых религиях" встречаются гонения на молоко и "поклонения" кефиру. Я для себя понимаю это именно так, что молоко нельзя совмещать с большим разнообразием других блюд, т.е. пить его как воду не вполне грамотно, оно очень долго обрабатывается в организме, поэтому вполне достойно, как kiara пишет, быть основным блюдом.
Ну и по аюрведе, к примеру, считается, что молоко лучше всего усваивается под вечер, ближе к 9ти вечера, а утром лучше выпить кефирчика.

----------


## kiara

О - значит я по аурведе пью молоко)))))

----------


## kiara

А я вот соскучилась по беременному рациону, вернее по аппетиту беременному. Такое приятное и здоровое чувство голода было!
И от каждого приема пищи хорошее такое чувство удовлетворения. А сейчас-"ем, чтобы жить" - нет радости никакой. Но это надо в другую тему

----------


## Веснушка

я вот тоже немного ела, именно, когда хотелось)) но вот только хотелось все время какой нибудь гадости - макдональдса, чипсов, если попить - то швепса ледяного...ну жесть в общем. короче, старалась изо всех сил это все мимо пройти. хотя до беременности ваще ничем этим не злоупотребляла.....
а про вит С историйка: свекровь моя забеременела еще в школе. так вот. тоже где то слышали они с будущим мужем, что надо аскорбинки облопаться. короче, она в себя две банки запихнула, и ничего)))))) Лешкин брат (которого в пузике и кормили аскорбинкой) только здоровьем отличается))))) да и свекры мои уже 28 лет душа в душу живут)))

----------


## yakudza

Кто-нибудь пил во время беременности МД-Мил Мама? Надо ли?
Мне сейчас как кормящей его выдают, а я его совсем немного потребляю - полбанки в месяц (из двух). Хочу подруге предложить. Или не стоит? При том, что она пьет витамины и хорошо набирает вес.

----------


## Домик в деревне

я не пила, т.к. невкусно мне было. ну и там не так чтобы прям натуральный состав-то. все думала, что из него можно что-то кулинарное сделать. но так и не собралась.

----------


## kazangi

я тоже не пила, пару раз получала еще с Улькой, но по-моему, это ерунда какая-то невкусная

----------


## kiara

Я, как всегда, самая несознательная, не ходила в поликлинику, никакие пособия не получала за ГВ и банок по-сему не видела))) Но меня угощали, фуууу, мне не понра, и таки да - много там всякой ненужности-нехорошести напихано в состав.

----------


## yakudza

В общем, я так понимаю, все за здоровое питание, без комбикормов! ))))))))))
мне тоже не очень нравится, но я не особо сбалансированно питаюсь, поэтому, думаю, по-немножку надо бы потреблять. Только от него пить очень хочется.

----------


## Юлькина

Первое время во время беременности был токсикоз, но не долго думая обратилась к проверенному гомеопату. Токсикоз вообще не мучал. Кушала свободно. И сами роды прошли, кстати, очень хорошо тогда! И так, как узнала, что беременна, воротило от всего почти. Запахи никакие не переносила.

----------

